# Taa daaa - we did it!



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Yesterday we got back to Massachusetts from Richmond (what an awful drive!), bringing with us Daisy!

I had heard about her in February: I got email from her foster in response to her hearing from the breeder of our first V (Rusty) that we were looking. Networking! But I had seen a post about her on Facebook; the description included: "SERIOUS issue with men". I confirmed that with the foster and declined, partially because she was a 9 hour drive away - too far without being more confident.

Later I heard from a breeder that I had connected with (also via Rusty's breeder!) that she knew the foster lady, had seen Daisy, and didn't think that the man issue was that bad. So I got back to the foster for an update. She said that Daisy had made a lot of progress and she (Daisy) had spent some time with her (the foster's) trainer.

So I called him and he said that he thought that Daisy's issue really wasn't that bad and that what she needed most was patience. That settled it - we were going for her!

We met up with the foster and Daisy at a neutral location. They were there 1st and when we got out of the car & approached, Daisy gave a ruff-ruff-ruff ... ruff-ruff-ruff, but decidedly non hostile. Ten minutes later I got a kiss from her!

After we got home yesterday, I took her for a big walk in the state park. We met up with a number of men without any fear/hostility on her part. Some hesitation, but no barking. Well, once, briefly, when we met a family of 5 or 6 with a dog. Later we went across the street to neighbors who have a lab. The father and a 10 -12 year old boy were out and she went right up to them! All right!

Her problem is mostly a lack of confidence. She is easily spooked, not just by people, but noises and abrupt movements also. I'm sure that she was treated harshly, if not abusively, by her original owners. But that's water over the dam, I'm never going to know, and we'll just go on from here and fix her. She's 5 years old and still has plenty of time to enjoy and be enjoyed.

Now we need to start looking for a 2nd <G>.

Bob

PS - this posting was interrupted by Daisy coming in, putting her head on my thigh, looking for some attention. I was delighted.


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Enjoy!!
It sounds like a match made in heaven she's beautiful too!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

She's a doll and I am thrilled for wveryone involved! Thanks for sticking to it and giving her a chance. I'm sure you'll be repaid in love and kisses.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Congrats!! Now you just have to find her a brother


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Congratulations!! ;D It sounds like this beautiful girl just needs someone that she can trust to take the lead and help her gain her confidence. What a wonderful story and a lucky dog!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Bob,

Wonder what your going to do with all your free time now?? 

So happy for you all 

Daisy looks quite the doll.

Your patience paid off Bob, Good thing's come to those who wait ;D

Hobbsy


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Great story!! She finally has the home she deserves. Well done!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

YEAH!!! ;D Congratulations !! You finally got your new V, and she is a beauty. 
I am so Happy for you!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Congrats! I am beyond excited for you! She is gorgeous.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Bob said:


> ... But I had seen a post about her on Facebook; the description included: "SERIOUS issue with men". ...


She just interrupted my HVF session to put her legs in my lap and smother me with kisses! "SERIOUS issue with men"? I don't think so! Oh, wait ... maybe the foster just put that in there to discourage anybody who didn't absolutely love V's and who wasn't willing to make an effort to rehabilitate one. I didn't think that she was that devious. But I'm glad that she is, if she is.

Bob


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Karma Bob! Daisy was waiting for you all the time.

Very happy for you but even more happy for Daisy.

Rod


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Congratulations! She looks like a doll! Many years of fun ahead for both of you! ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS, Bob!!! I am so delighted to read this!! Lucky Daisy, lucky you!! She is beautiful, and her personality sounds pretty delightful... Many happy years together. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yay!!! So happy it worked out with Daisy. I can't wait to hear more about her and your adventures. ;D


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Yippie!! So exciting and I'm so glad you rescued this sweet girl. . My Penny is a rescue and when I got her she was terrified of cars (and she has issues with men - she's scared of them too). With patience and the confidence of her soulmate Cash, she's completely over her fear of cars. She still has a fear of men, but I know how to work around that and it doesn't give me too much trouble. Look at how great Daisy is already doing in just the short time that you've had her!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!

Welcome to Massachusetts, Daisy!


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Very happy for Daisey and you as well Bob. ;D
I know you have been looking for a while and and glad everything worked out! Good things do come to those who wait, and Daisy looks like a real beauty!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcoming Daisy to the forum.
She has such a sweet face, and I'm sure she will capture your heart.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome story, Bob! So glad you didn't give up and were able to give this little lady a loving V home! She is absolutely gorgeous and it sounds like she has the personality to match


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the well wishes!!! This is such a great forum, because of the great people here.

It has been a week that we've had Daisy and it is going VERY well. Ups and downs, certainly, but much better than I expected when we set out for her. It's been mostly a matter of getting used to each other & not "therapy" to work on specific problems.

HVF was instrumental in our getting her. Not through a connection to her, but through general advice on the process. And a perspective on how far one might have to go for a dog.

A very welcome development: I think that we will be finding out who Daisy's parents are! It would be really nice to know that she's not from a puppy mill with genetic time bombs inside her.

Bob


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Everything still going well with Miss Daisy? How about an update? 

I was going to mention this earlier... You know, if she was abused in any way in her past life, it might take some time for her to get over it. I know for sure that somebody hit or chased my Willie Boy with a broom. When I get my broom out to sweep the kitchen floor, he always runs and hides, no matter how I try to reassure him that I'm not going to "broom" him! So sad... But then again, it gives me an excuse not to sweep the kitchen floor quite as often. LOL! Really, I just try to do my sweeping when he is outside.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

mswhipple said:


> Everything still going well with Miss Daisy? How about an update? ...


Things are going well, very well indeed - thanks for asking. Daisy is a joy - not without areas needing improvement, but nothing serious. Nothing like my original fear that she might be a problem with men. No problem with men - last Thursday I took her with me when I volunteered at Habitat for Humanity. There were 8 or 10 men milling about inside a convent that we're converting and she was totally indifferent! Interestingly, we were running noisy power tools of various sorts and it didn't bother her.

The supervisor has a female Vizsla that he brings. She and Daisy got along OK, not interacting too much. At lunch we wanted to see if they would play and took them outside. I was throwing a stick that they would race for. One time, Daisy got it and the other V tried to take it. Bad idea! Daisy attacked her and a ferocious fight ensured. "Ferocious" in sound and movement, but no biting. My fault - I know how she feels about her ball and I didn't translate that into her feelings involving a stick and another dog.



mswhipple said:


> I know for sure that somebody hit or chased my Willie Boy with a broom. When I get my broom out to sweep the kitchen floor, he always runs and hides, ...


The other day we had a UPS delivery of some bully sticks for her. It was about shoe-box size and when I brought it in, I held it up to show her and it scared her! Tucked her tail and ran. I think my holding it up was threatening; as if I was going to throw it at her. Boxes and brooms - it's really sad how some people treat their dogs.

Her central problem is a lack of confidence. One sad way that it shows is by her sticking to me on walks. Literally at heel despite my encouragement to go ahead. I know she wants to - it's hard wired in her and when she does, she has a grand time! It's very much up and down - some days all the time and some days never. I'm going to research confidence building, maybe get a professional consultation.

Daisy's Bob


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the update bob. I am glad things are going well. I take for granted Wilson's good nature and confidence (which can sometimes cause over confidence issues, like the time he broke free and ran across the street to greet us!). So thankful people like you and mswhipple are rescuing and giving these pups the love and care they deserve. Many happy returns


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Love your signature, "Daisy's Bob." There's nothing quite like the warm feeling of being owned by a V. Glad you are once again.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Bob said:


> <snip>
> Her central problem is a lack of confidence. One sad way that it shows is by her sticking to me on walks. Literally at heel despite my encouragement to go ahead. I know she wants to - it's hard wired in her and when she does, she has a grand time! ...


We had a HUGE breakthrough today ... I am so happy!!

There is another V down our street (Rowan) that I have walked a few times. I've been wanting to have Daisy meet him, but they have been away. They're back now and today I took Daisy down there. Their initial meet up was OK, although Daisy had to warn him about being too familiar <G>. However, once we got to walking in the woods, it was amazing: Daisy took off with him & didn't look back, so to speak. She ran the whole time and didn't stick to me once. I was so happy for her - she was having a **** of a good time! Doing what is in her genes to do.

That's not so say that she has had a miracle cure - more like symptomatic relief. And I don't know if Rowan's running showed her that she had permission to run, or if his running showed her that there was nothing to be afraid of (gave her confidence), or what. Whatever the reason, there's going to be a lot more of it!

It is SO nice having a V in my life again.

Daisy's Bob


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

einspänner said:


> Love your signature, "Daisy's Bob." There's nothing quite like the warm feeling of being owned by a V. Glad you are once again.


As TexasRed said in a topic full of my despair about finding a V: "You are missing the part of your life that a vizsla filled."

I am whole again.


----------



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

Congrats on Daisy, Did you work with New Hope V Rescue, I think I saw her there. I am working with them now on a fellow. Great folks

I know the drive is long and hard but these guys and gals make it worth it for us, they become the light of our lives. I wish you many happy and wonderful years and if you ever get to Mid-coast Maine look us up, as I hope to have a new kid in our family soon

Dave S


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Vizsladad said:


> Congrats on Daisy, Did you work with New Hope V Rescue, I think I saw her there. ...


No, she was rescued by Conestoga Vizsla Club, but she had been posted in at least one V Facebook group - maybe NHVR's.



Vizsladad said:


> I know the drive is long and hard but these guys and gals make it worth it for us, they become the light of our lives. ...


I know - the agony of the drive is being forgotten and life with her just keeps getting better and better.

Daisy's Bob


----------

